# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Giúp đỡ đấu nối biến tần Sunfar E550 với Bob Mach3

## thuantvc

Tình hình là e đã đấu nối mà không chạy được, hiện trạng đo điên áp trên BOB thì có thay đổi từ 0~10V

Trên BT:
X1 -> Com
CM -> Com
AI -> chân (0~10V)
Đã set F0.00 = 1 
Đã set các thông số khác như tốc độ min,max,delay,...

Các cao nhân xem giúp e với ạ. Thanks

----------


## Luyến

Bác lắp sai dây á. 
Ai- analog (0-10v)
Cm- com
Fwd- relay

----------


## thuantvc

Em lắp 
AI -> analog 0-10v
CM -> Com
Trên biến tần có các chân tín hiệu x1,x2,x3,...
Em nối chung x1 và CM vào com, em đã thử nối P17 (relay) vẫn không điều khển đc ạ, bật lên chạy min frequency theo cấu hình

----------


## thuantvc

Bác cho em hỏi chân P1 PWM có nối vào chỗ nào k ạ?

----------


## thuantvc



----------


## mylove299

bác chọn kiểu control Freq cho nó là ngõ analog 0-10v  chưa?

----------


## thuantvc

Đã set F0.00 = 1 Analog input external

----------


## thuantvc

Em loay hoay từ hôm qua đến giờ vẫn chưa được, có bác nào rành thì giúp e với ạ

----------


## Xuanbacvt

Bác nối chân GND của biến tần với chân GND của Mach3 chưa. không nối chân này biến tần nó không đọc được tín hiệu 0 ~ 10v đâu.

----------


## thuantvc

Sau mấy đêm loay hoay em đã đấu nối được rồi ạ, thanks các bác đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ

----------

